
Why Microsoft Wanted LinkedIn - CPLX
http://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/why-microsoft-wanted-linkedin
======
avikalpa
Because they want to dominate the web as much as they can from the clutches of
Google.

Another view, is to tighten their grip on the Enterprise consumers. Since, MS
Office is their last remaining undisturbed stronghold.

Disclaimer: These are just views ;)

